# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Problme d'arrondi somme pourcentage

## lozeba

Bonjour,

Dans mon rapport, j'ai un graphique ( un diagramme en barres) chaque barre reprsente un certain pourcentage et la somme de ces pourcentages est gales  100%.

Sur l'axe des abcisses, j'ai 7 valeurs qualitatives : de -3  +3.

et au dessus du graphique, je fais la somme des pourcentages de -3 et -2
la somme de -1;0;+1 et une autre somme de 2 et 3, grce des formulas fields.

Le problme est qu'avec les arrondis, parfois la somme des 3 sommes calcules est gale  101%...

Comment puis-je faire pour avoir toujours 100 % ?

----------


## MARCELBENH

Bonjour,

Apparemment il faut faire l'arrondi de la somme et non la somme des arrondis...
donc crer une variable qui n'est pas celle affiche et qui s'incrmente
ou alors arrondir l'affichage mais pas la valeur

----------


## lozeba

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, Merci de votre rponse.

En fait, je viens de m'apercevoir que dans certains cas, il arrivait que mme la somme de tous les pourcentages sur les barres n'tait pas gale  100%.

Le souci est que lorsque j'ai plusieurs pourcentages gales  quelquechose,5% ( par ex, 12.5%) , tous les pourcentages sont arrondis  la borne suprieure..

Je ne vois pas comment rgler ce problme puisque mes valeurs sont stockes dans une variable, je ne peux pas utiliser floor car sinon la somme totale serait gale  99% ou mme moins..

Il me faut les bons pourcentages sur les barres ( i.e. la somme gale  100%) et ensuite je ferai la somme des arrondi pour mes sommes englobant plusieurs barres.

Mais comment faire ca??

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonsoir...
et si tu calcules toi mme ton 100%  savoir, la somme des -3  +3.. et tu te sers de cette base pour calculer tes pourcentages individuels..... ??

----------

